# 2"/3" Center Snorkel Parts List 750 brute



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

I have noticed their is no parts list for a snorkel of this kind, it is in the MIMB style have not put this together yet but will very soon and post the pics up after i do well here it goes.

Intake
3" Thin wall drainage pipe comes in 10' sections
3" 90* street fitting make sure its the short one
3" 45* elbow
3" Rubber Coupler
3" 90* rubber elbow
Then whatever cap

CVT Exhaust
3" to 2" rubber adapter
2" 90* street short
2" 45* elbow
2" 45* elbow
2" 90* long regular
2" 90* short street
2" 45* elbow
2" rubber coupler
2" topper of your choice

CVT Intake
2" 45 elbow
2" 45 elbow
2" rubber coupler
2" topper of ur choice

Alright that should be everything i made this list on my own discoveries and lots of research on this sight i ran into a few problems when picking up my stuff so i wanted to make a list for anyone else who wants to run this setup this may save u a lot of headaches that i ran into.
again in a few days i will update with pics and possibly a how to.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Great post! One thing you should also do is make note on what kind of ends the pieces have (female-female, male-female, etc) 

There is also some good information and pictures in this thread.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4256&page=7


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link, and everything is female fitting except the streets are male/femal


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

This is what ended up working for me, a little unethical but it worked and the carb jetting sounds on slightly off maybe just tunning will get it, these are just pictures i took while putting it on.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Why didn't you run the 3" in the middle? You had all the correct pieces. Also, what is going on with these?


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

It was giving me way to much trouble, I just couldn't get it to drop through the frame I gave up couldn't make it work anyone in re area is more then welcome to come help me and this are spares laying on the side of the bike


----------

